# hi from south La



## kook (Aug 24, 2006)

looking forward to learning all i can. Live in the swamps of South Central Louisiana. cool site, lots of info


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)

to Archery Talk and hope you enjoy your time here:darkbeer:


----------



## Engelsmung (Jan 12, 2005)

*swamps of south central???*

That would be... Ville Platte?... Butte La Rose?... Gueydan?


----------



## kook (Aug 24, 2006)

New Iberia area


----------



## Engelsmung (Jan 12, 2005)

ah, Loreauville then. Don't try to act like you're from the big city.:wink: 

Do you hunt the Teche NWR? Any good?


----------



## kook (Aug 24, 2006)

haha, close. between New Iberia and Loureauville. Never hunted there. I mostly hunt the Weeks Island area marsh


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to AT kook. I hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------



## Engelsmung (Jan 12, 2005)

*marsh*

Cool. I'm planning to do some marsh hunting this year at my bro-in-law's lease on Creole Bayou, SE of you. Seems difficult w/no trees to climb, but I'll figure it out. I mostly hunt Lac Ophelia NWR near Marksville and Bayou Cocodrie NWR near Ferriday. Good luck this year.


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

:welcome: to AT!

Drop me a pm.. maybe we could sling a few together.:wink:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

You wouldn't be related to kookak, would ya? Drop me a PM. I'm right here in youngsville. :wink:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!


----------



## Junior. (Mar 23, 2006)

:welcome: to ArcheryTalk :wave: :RockOn:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT :yo:


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------

